# The White Turnip Thread



## N e s s (Nov 11, 2017)

My idea with this thread is that to all users who currently have the white turnip, we can all cooperate and state what the current Turnip Prices are so that we can all benefit off of it.

If you don't know, i think the prices change at 9:00 AM and 12:00 PM EDT every single day? not completely sure but thats what i think it is last i checked.

as i make this thread, the current prices are 77 bells


----------



## dedenne (Nov 11, 2017)

Welp, earlier today it was 136....

I think I’ll buy when it’s next over 99


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2017)

Hey there, two things;
1) Turnip prices change at 12AM EST and 12PM EST every day
2) I've gone ahead and moved this to the TBT Marketplace for you

Enjoy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

I'll probably sell it at 150 or higher, tbh.  I don't want to risk losing everything by holding out for too long


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 12, 2017)

Current price:  33 bells


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 12, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> Current price:  33 bells



Yeah, I check the prices while watching the credits of Thor: Ragnarok and I see this ridiculous price.

Well played mods, well played.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 12, 2017)

How do you see the prices? I'm so lost lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 12, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> How do you see the prices? I'm so lost lol.



If you go to the store and hover over the turnip in the shop it will tell you the current buy back price. =]


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 12, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you go to the store and hover over the turnip in the shop it will tell you the current buy back price. =]



Thanks! Geez, I was about to sell it at 34 bells ; -;
Anyway, the stock market has updated -- 188 bells! I'm tempted...


----------



## hamster (Nov 12, 2017)

just sold mine, i'm not really taking any chances tbh


----------



## Cascade (Nov 12, 2017)

*tempting*


----------



## Chicha (Nov 12, 2017)

Very tempting!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2017)

I sold mine.  188 is almost double the original price.  No regrets!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2017)

Sold mine, I'm not takin the risk.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 12, 2017)

oh, i didnt realized it changed twice a day lol. 188.. hmmm..


----------



## dedenne (Nov 12, 2017)

188... hnnnggg

Selling!


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## N e s s (Nov 12, 2017)

Ehhhh 188 is pretty tempting, I kinda want to wait and see if it goes above 200


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 12, 2017)

I said I was gonna wait until it reached 200 but 188 is close enough, right?


----------



## cornimer (Nov 12, 2017)

To sell or not to sell, that is the question


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 12, 2017)

o it's sold out


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 12, 2017)

Watch it be over 300 on the last day.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Nov 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I sold mine.  188 is almost double the original price.  No regrets!



That was exactly what I was thinking when I decided to sell mine now. I was never much of a huge gambler, but I figured that the stalk market would be profitable since this is a new feature.


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 12, 2017)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Watch it be over 300 on the last day.


What?s that old saying? ... _*From your lips to God?s Justin?s ears *_


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2017)

yaay I feel good abt that price even if it spikes after this I still almost doubled my bells :0


----------



## N e s s (Nov 12, 2017)

yeah went ahead and sold it. Its more than double the price, so I feel like i profited off it (even though I was 100 bells in debt to Jacob, so if the Stalk Market happens again on TBT i technically won't profit at all lol)


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 12, 2017)

I sold my turnip just now because 89 tbt is a fairly decent profit, and I don't want to risk waiting and losing money.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 12, 2017)

Sold mine, but I bet it'll be over 200 in a couple of days. Didn't wanna take risks, though.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 13, 2017)

I caved and sold mine for 188. I bet it will get a huge spike during the last day though but I'm might not have internet access then so I didn't wanna take the gamble.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm probably gonna start feeling regret when the price is like 300 or something but I'm not a rich person and 188 is good enough for me since it's a pretty decent profit.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 13, 2017)

I didn't sell when it was 188 and now I am eating the spaghetti of regretti.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 13, 2017)

hoping for a good price tonight or tomorrow D:


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 13, 2017)

VanessaMay18 said:


> I didn't sell when it was 188 and now I am eating the spaghetti of regretti.



Good news-- I'm buying turnip options for 25 tbt!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 13, 2017)

*Laughs in turnip profit*


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 13, 2017)

Have faith friends I am hopeful of a higher amount still to come


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm not selling my turnip until it reaches 500-1000 TBT.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 13, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm not selling my turnip until it reaches 500-1000 TBT.



Keep dreaming, I guess.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2017)

prediction: the prices will just lower from here on out


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 13, 2017)

It will crash so much the price becomes negative, just saying, it is a stalk market and it could happen...


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 13, 2017)

It changes 3 more times

in around 2 hours
At noon EST tomorrow
And at Midnight the next day


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Nov 13, 2017)

i hope the 188 is not going to be the last high price...lol...


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Nov 14, 2017)

o...m...g...
218....do i sell or wait....ugh...can't decide


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 14, 2017)

Welp. I caved... :T I had to sell it. Was already risking too much as it is.


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 14, 2017)

hm.... two more changes left

I've doubled my investment here, so I think I'm selling out too


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 14, 2017)

... watch it spike to 500 bells now that everyone sold the turnips...


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't mind If I lose a 100 bells, 

GONNA YOLO 'TILL THE LAST MINUTE


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 14, 2017)

Ugh, on the one site, I would like to know how much higher the price can go, but then again, 
218 TBT is a fine price. And since I don't know if I'm online before the deadline, I'm gonna sell 
it now. I know I will be upset if the price goes higher later, but it's too risky for me.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 14, 2017)

I cri evry time lmao.
Oh well. At least I didn't make a loss


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> What?s that old saying? ... _*From your lips to God?s Justin?s ears *_



Can you not degrade out Lord and speak of his name in vain thanks


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake said:


> Can you not degrade out Lord and speak of his name in vain thanks



I believe in the lord.

So what i'll do, is wait at least for 300 TBT, then be satisfied 

(I would laugh if the staff put a 1000 TBT buyback on the turnip last minute, but that is probably going to be virtually impossible)


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 14, 2017)

The current price for the turnips is 80 bell tree bells. I am hoping there is going to be a better price than that for the next one. I wish to those who haven't sold their turnips yet a lot of luck.


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 14, 2017)

I didn't end up selling mine.... I hope I am not foolish


----------



## Sholee (Nov 14, 2017)

so how many of us still have a turnip?? and will either be the biggest winners or biggest losers in this event!! :]


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 14, 2017)

feeling nervous about taking a loss in the stalk market?

you can hedge your risk by selling me an option to buy your turnip!:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?438455-options-to-purchase-White-Turnips


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Nov 14, 2017)

i think i've always known that i'm going to wait for the last amount....but i did have fun with the event.....this is the first time they've done this...maybe it can be a yearly event...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 14, 2017)

You guys are risky AF lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You guys are risky AF lol.



we're either gonna come out the biggest fools, or the greatest geniuses. 

I can feel it


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 14, 2017)

I hope 200 something isn't the highest it can go. I want higher plz.


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 14, 2017)

Here’s to all of us risk takers!!


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm confused as to why you would risk this, as it is quite a big loss if the price isn't high enough. I sold mine at 188.

Uh, good luck, I guess...


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 14, 2017)

The turnip only cost 99btb, not a huge loss  But hey, watch it end up having a return price of negative bells just to ensure everyone who waited loses bells.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 14, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'm confused as to why you would risk this, as it is quite a big loss if the price isn't high enough. I sold mine at 188.
> 
> Uh, good luck, I guess...



Same, dude.  I'm happy that I got a pretty good profit, even though I missed out on the 218 price.


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 14, 2017)

Isn’t there one more price adjustment??


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 14, 2017)

@aleshapie

I believe so


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2017)

That's right! Last price change is in a little over three hours from now. 12 hours after that we will set the price to *zero*. Whether you sell now or wait three hours, *DON'T FORGET TO SELL!!*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 14, 2017)

Just wait until the turnip price is 1, and Justin will be all like "You fools!"


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 14, 2017)

now willing to pay 50 tbt for the option to purchase your turnip for another 100 tbt later tonight!!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 14, 2017)

Still gonna hold my ground 'till the last minute, Good luck to those who still held their turnips.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 14, 2017)

I hope you guys know what you're doing.  It's not unlike the staff to screw us over just because we don't want them to.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I hope you guys know what you're doing.



not at all!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 14, 2017)

I am going to be using my phone to sell my turnip, and I have my password saved on my phone to do so.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't use my computer on weekends.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 14, 2017)

how many people still have their turnips? my impression is that its a huge number like a third of the stock or smthn...


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 14, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> how many people still have their turnips? my impression is that its a huge number like a third of the stock or smthn...



apparently around 30 people still have theirs

- - - Post Merge - - -

allainah,  Blizzard,  Bloody_House,  BluePikachu47,  Bosoc,  Bowie,  Espionage,  F L a K e,  glover, GreatUsername,  Haydenv019,  Illustrious Infinity,  Jint,  Jinxie,  Kevinnn,  LambdaDelta,  Luna Moonbug,  mogyay, Monkey D Luffy,  pandapples,  Paperboy012305,  piichinu,  punctuallyAbsent,  RedTropicalFish,  Roxi,  Sholee,  Skyfall,  Snow,  Souji, toadsworthy,  tumut,  vel,  whatnamenow,  wheneverking

34

- - - Post Merge - - -

#exposed

- - - Post Merge - - -

26 bells..... smh


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 15, 2017)

this price....

it's.... beautiful....


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 15, 2017)

ALL OFFERS TO PURCHASE TURNIPS OR TURNIP OPTIONS ARE RESCINDED


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 15, 2017)

Jake said:


> Can you not degrade out Lord and speak of his name in vain thanks


Sorry


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 15, 2017)

Wow... The price of the turnips ended up being lower than the previous one. :T I was hoping it was going to be higher than 80 bell tree bells. Hopefully... You guys did sell the turnips at this point.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 15, 2017)

Well...

​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 15, 2017)

you know, I *could* sell my turnip

but if I don't, then provided it gets removed like previously mentioned, that means one of the staff members will have to manually delete it from the system

and in the end, I feel that's worth far more than selling for 26tbt


----------



## dedenne (Nov 15, 2017)

Perfect y'all xD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 15, 2017)

Man.

Top 10 Anime Betrayals amirite?

I'll stop.....


----------



## seliph (Nov 15, 2017)

The only people who betrayed you were yourselves


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> The only people who betrayed you were yourselves



just you wait

this is clearly a long con

someday they'll do this again, but have the final price be like 5k+tbt

then we can laugh at all those that sold earlier


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

Oh no, I'm so sorry guys.  I actually did think there's be a big price at the end but I guess the staff felt like being cruel.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 15, 2017)

So that's it? 26 is the final price?


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 15, 2017)

I imagine the prices were planned in advance to rise and fall like they do in ACNL, and weren't decided spur of the moment.


----------



## Justin (Nov 15, 2017)

Yeah I set them in advance. For this reason percisely.

This way nothing could possibly influence me and the prices. Whether that be from friends asking me directly, or watching you guys post in here. It'd be too tempting to adjust the prices as the week progressed in reaction to what I read. I didn't change them at all from the set schedule beforehand.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2017)

Justin said:


> Yeah I set them in advance. For this reason percisely.
> 
> This way nothing could possibly influence me and the prices. Whether that be from friends asking me directly, or watching you guys post in here. It'd be too tempting to adjust the prices as the week progressed in reaction to what I read. I didn't change them at all from the set schedule beforehand.


I'm impressed. Unlike when you toss curse words around like podcast.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 15, 2017)

I hope this event comes back, it was fun anticipating the prices and deciding whether to sell or not


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 15, 2017)

Well, I'm glad I sold when it was at 188 but I can't help but feeling sorry for the ones who kept it until the end.


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 15, 2017)

Well **** 

Here's some random words for post quality otherwise Jake will probably warn me rip


----------



## dedenne (Nov 15, 2017)

Rip to the peeps who still have their turnips lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 15, 2017)

Well, looks like we lost the battle. Sounds like the sooner the better.


----------



## seliph (Nov 15, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> just you wait
> 
> this is clearly a long con
> 
> ...



Making the last price the highest would be way too predictable IMO

Plus could you imagine the rage if it were 5K+?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> Making the last price the highest would be way too predictable IMO



ＭＩＮＤ　ＧＡＭＥＳ


----------



## N a t (Nov 15, 2017)

I enjoyed this event. I'd really like for us to do more turnip sales. I did okay, I sold at 188. Still jealous of those who got the top price, but the excitment throughout... I enjoy that very much.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> I enjoyed this event. I'd really like for us to do more turnip sales. I did okay, I sold at 188. Still jealous of those who got the top price, but the excitment throughout... I enjoy that very much.



218 is only 30 more than 188 anyway.  Not a huge difference or anything.


----------



## N a t (Nov 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 218 is only 30 more than 188 anyway.  Not a huge difference or anything.



Monies is monies to me. I've eaten a spoonful of diced garlic for cash irl. It was worth it. Well, almost ate it. Still got paid tho.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 15, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> Monies is monies to me. I've eaten a spoonful of diced garlic for cash irl. It was worth it. Well, almost ate it. Still got paid tho.



is this the guy that bribed you to do it??


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2017)

i sold for 218, i'm blessed.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

tae said:


> i sold for 218, i'm blessed.



Excuse me why would you care about turnip prices you're rich AF lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 15, 2017)

tae said:


> i sold for 218, i'm blessed.



send me 10k sir blessed, thx


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Excuse me why would you care about turnip prices you're rich AF lol.





LambdaDelta said:


> send me 10k sir blessed, thx



damn ya'll cant a man ****in live. jesus.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Excuse me why would you care about turnip prices you're rich AF lol.



the rich get richer

and the system still fails us


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> the rich get richer
> 
> and the system still fails us



get gud


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 15, 2017)

tae said:


> damn ya'll cant a man ****in live. jesus.



ＥＡＴ　ＴＨＥ　ＲＩＣＨ


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

tae said:


> damn ya'll cant a man ****in live. jesus.



How can a man live when the poor are dying around him?


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2017)

aahhh spoiled turnips lol that's awesome

- - - Post Merge - - -

u guys have 1k ur not poor


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

Zane said:


> aahhh spoiled turnips lol that's awesome
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> u guys have 1k ur not poor



In the current economy, 1k can't even get you a rare collectible.  Also the spoiled turnips are a nice touch but like adding insult to injury.


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How can a man live when the poor are dying around him?



damn you can salt a 3-course meal with this post.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

tae said:


> damn you can salt a 3-course meal with this post.



TBT is one thing I'll always be salty about.  I'm not denying that fact.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> In the current economy, 1k can't even get you a rare collectible.  Also the spoiled turnips are a nice touch but like adding insult to injury.



joke's on them

for the time being, I own probably one of the rarest collectibles on the site


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> joke's on them
> 
> for the time being, I own probably one of the rarest collectibles on the site



That's true.  Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## piichinu (Nov 15, 2017)

LMAO this thing is ugly AF

- - - Post Merge - - -

selling for 10k tbt hmu


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 15, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> joke's on them
> 
> for the time being, I own probably one of the rarest collectibles on the site



Rich and rare, I'm loving life


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

Doesn't the turnip go away though?  They said not to expect to keep it as a collectible.


----------



## N a t (Nov 15, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> is this the guy that bribed you to do it??



Lol yeah, since it was too nasty to swallow, he gave me half the original amount for trying.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Petey Piranha said:


> Lol yeah, since it was too nasty to swallow, he gave me half the original amount for trying.



Oh wait, my dumb*** missed the picture entirely.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 15, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> is this the guy that bribed you to do it??



Hey, I just had Boy Bawang last night at a party! It was good. All-time favorite.

The spoiled turnips look cute btw.


----------

